

Show HN: Voxxcast - my first web app - Gobitron

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I have been teaching myself web and app development and I just built my first web app in my spare time.<p>It's called Voxxcast, and it allows you to leave voice messages on Facebook via your phone.<p>I'm definitely interested in any feedback you can give me. I plan on creating a lot more apps and developing this one even further.<p>http://www.voxxcast.com
======
keiferski
Interesting idea.

I'd work on the design a little. The not-in-use buttons (by default, 'Login'
and 'Register') look a little bare. How about putting an arrow frame or light
green square over them (when not in use). That will help to break up the giant
green block.

The text itself could also use a little work.

I would probably cut out the ads too -- I can't imagine _that_ many people
would click on them, and their presence drags down the rest of the design. You
probably won't make a ton of money from this, so think of it as a marketing
tool to advertise yourself, not a way to make a few bucks a month.

 __Other question: I'm curious as to how long you've been teaching yourself,
and what previous programming experience you have? I'm currently teaching
myself Ruby (with little-to-no programming experience) in order to launch a
start up.

------
znt
Are you planning to support Twitter or email ? Can I post links of short voice
messages on my stream or send them to my friends through email?

------
Skywing
Clickable <http://www.voxxcast.com>

------
runT1ME
What are you using for voice on the backend?

